# Added a couple more buildings to layout



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Lumber Yard and small Freight station...really starting to come together now


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. Fabulous pic ... the layout looks so real with the hills/trees in the background. Great depth and perspective!

TJ


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks TJ, someday will be as good as some of the guys that have been doing this for years


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

That looks Pro to me.

I really like how thick and lush the grass is. Are you using a mat at all, or multiple applications of Woodland Scenics material?


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually I started out with a mat but covered most of it with shaped foam hills covered in plaster cloth...then painted brown and mix of different colors of Woodland Scenics grasses....Next layout will just use tile underlayment (Luan) and any hills I will cover foam with plaster cloth paint and grasses from Woodland Scenics on that. This was just a practice layout for me didn't know if I could do it and used multiple techniques to accomplish the same thing to see what I liked.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't know grass could look like that from the shaker bottles. Thanks for the info and looking forward to your future builds.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

WoW that looks Great!


----------

